

How Do You Grade Yourself? - daveyyo1
http://lifehacker.com/5947251/how-do-you-grade-yourself

======
ljoshua
Good article. I was surprised to see they left out Clayton Christensen and his
work on the topic, "How Will You Measure Your Life?" A little more reaching in
it's content probably, but still a very influential and thought-provoking book
and philosophy.

